# Squiding on fishfinder



## newbiekayak (Mar 25, 2011)

Hey guys I'm interested in catching squid on my kayak. I wonder what squid looks like on a sounder? Or how do ppl catch squid at night time/ early morning on their without throwing j
Squid jig blindly?


----------



## CanuckChubbs (May 2, 2010)

Wouldn't call myself a squidmaster, but I don't think that squid have ever shown up on my sounder. I target squid quite often and when I find the "veggie" patch my sounder just shows the bottom as dark, and uneven. However, I do have a Eagle Cuda 300 which is not the best. Hopefully if there is a way, I'd love to know.


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2011)

My understanding is that you will not pick up squid on a fishfinder. They do not have a swim bladder (small air pocket) which is what gives the return to the echo. However, it is possible for it to be done, i watched a doco some time ago on the humboldt squid and they were using echo location to find them. it was a frequency different to that of a standard FF and over a very short range from memory. I can't remember the actual specifics of it other than it was possible.

You'd be better off gettting to know the local areas they hang out in and then targeting the area. From my experience if they are there and hungry, you will get them very quickly as they are pretty agressive. If you get a couple and stop catching them, move 20m and start again. Same goes if you aren't getting any in a specific area after working across the area.

edit: typo


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

> Q: Why are some echo sounders dual frequency?
> A: When acoustic energy travels through the water, the frequency of that energy determines how deep it will travel and also the level of definition you can expect to see after it has bounced off of an object below. The lower frequencies, (50 kHz) provide better ground discrimination and also detect fish better in deeper water. The higher frequencies, (200 kHz) will detect fish such as mackerel and *squid with no swim bladders* easier and usually provide better discrimination between schools of fish and individual large fish. Having a dual frequency echo sounder gives you the advantage of having a deep penetrating lower frequency and a high definition higher frequency.


From this link.
Our standard squid (market squid) spawn in about 10-20ftm on the bottom and they can be picked up on the elec's. I admit market squid are in massive numbers so there is a layer at the bottom that can be scanned. A single squirt on the machine would be tough to see.


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

nezevic said:


> My understanding is that you will not pick up squid on a fishfinder. They do not have a swim bladder (small air pocket) which is what gives the return to the echo. However, it is possible for it to be done, i watched a doco some time ago on the humboldt squid and they were using echo location to find them. it was a frequency different to that of a standard FF and over a very short range from memory. I can't remember the actual specifics of it other than it was possible.
> 
> You'd be better off gettting to know the local areas they hang out in and then targeting the area. From my experience if they are there and hungry, you will get them very quickly as they are pretty agressive. If you get a couple and stop catching them, move 20m and start again. Same goes if you aren't getting any in a specific area after working across the area.
> 
> edit: typo


Lures don't have swim bladders either but we all see them regularly on our sounders ...


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2011)

If you can work your way through this, http://www.biosonicsinc.com/docs/Acoust ... Stocks.pdf in a way i stand corrected... in another it is way too complicated.

in short, good luck finding individual squid, dense schools a whole different kettle of fish.


----------



## WattaReelDrag (Apr 19, 2009)

Can deffinately be seen on a sounder in schools (not that I have ever done it myself) but I know of a bloke that does it to find large arrows around the spit bridge. Once found he cleans up on them...


----------



## newbiekayak (Mar 25, 2011)

if anyone has a picture of a squid on their sounder please share =]]


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

Not my picture and I have no affiliation, but this is what you want to see here in CA. This is a sandy bottom squid bed, with squid just above the bottom and large white sea bass feeding on squid up at ~50ft. This was very productive fishing for them, using live market squid --4-8in squid, Loligo opalescens.
Light blue/green are squid, furry bottom is clustered squid eggs and squid, and prominent mid-column worms are white sea bass. The split screen shows the two freq's and what they see.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWWoSccoAABTfgAAQQYHN0oDAEAAvb9/gIABkRU3lTTwjImNkphDD0hhowTBDQwQZGDbRAz33mlUbqErs7X/sXJJCICwBAhxCwQlMxMC201+0Zny4aKHGnVS2Pfj0u0gMxuvj7GiF6i5kBWbG3g3yJqrGQf+ZWF2CTAAMrC7kinChINQk45Q=


----------

